# Symhony II. Andante cantabile - based on a sketch for Beethoven's 10th symphony



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

In 1825 Beethoven sketched a short theme titled Andante for 10th symhony. After many years of consideration and a little adjustment I fell in love with this theme and wrote an "Andante cantabile" as the 2nd movement of my symphony with variations on this theme. If possible please listen to it with some good headphones.

http://gerdprengel.de/symphony-2.mp3
http://gerdprengel.de/Symphony-2.pdf

Gerd

PS: it is realised with Finale and Garritan Personal Orchestra


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello gprengel, I like this a lot


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

At the least very interesting. :tiphat:


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

There are the trappings of beautiful music here. Just work on getting the harmonies more consonant and satisfying. Those strings hanging out on the high notes in the first minute are nothing but distracting. Overall nice though.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

It is a nice tribute. Try not to get hung up on the past - The development of today's classical music is far more important.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> It is a nice tribute. Try not to get hung up on the past - The development of today's classical music is far more important.


I respectfully disagree with this advice. Let no one place rules or expectations on you except one; compose music that inspires you.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

arnerich said:


> I respectfully disagree with this advice. Let no one place rules or expectations on you except one; compose music that inspires you.


Exactly! That is what I do and gives me deep satisfaction .... Thank you


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

gprengel said:


> Exactly! That is what I do and gives me deep satisfaction .... Thank you


I'd like to encourage you to continue in your pursuit of creating music that emulates the past. Personal innovation and creativity is of course of the essence as well.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Fantastic work, gprengel. Loved listening to this.


----------

